# Vivarium design and build for beardie or rankins



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

This is the Viv design for my beardie or 2 rankins dragons. The viv is going to be wooden with glass doors

Below is everything i think i need for it, notes, and estimate cost for surrey, uk. Please feel free to tell me to add soemthing! I want the best for my animals!

I have several questions if you would be so kind:

1. What is the difference between a dimmer stat and a thermostat and which is the best to buy and what brand?

2. What is the best heat lamp to use?

3. How the hell do you set up all the electrics and where should i put all the holes and stuff in the viv for the wires to go through

4. Heat mats- yay or nay?

5. What glass/plastic do i use for doors and where from

6. Best thermometers to use?

7. Wheels on Viv and Viv heaviness when sand is in it will they collapse if so which ones to use?

8. Which is the best value for money out of the following bearing in mind i would like to make a shelf for the food bowl too. 

Contiboard (melamine faced chipboard) – b&q 2000mmx600mmx18mm 20.98 OR wickes- 14.27 per sqm (im so rubbish at maths lol)

9. I know I'm probs gunna cause a massive debate but which substrate is best from your experience? Fine bird sand, washed play sand, newspaper or repti carpet (dw im not going anywhere near calci sand!)

Setup:
3ft uvb strip light-repti sun 26 pounds (6 inch away for babies 12 inch adults)
heat bulb 75 watt- 4 pounds (adjust as needed)
32 degrees c for warm area
24 degrees c for cool area 
41 degrees c for basking area
porcelain sockets so don’t react with heat
two sticky thermometers up to 110F (cool and hot) 3 pounds each
1 water dish (shallow cant drown opp end to heat)
1 food dish both-7 pounds
mister-1 pound
substrate (no silica warnings) play sand/bird sand or newspaper/repti carpet
riverside rocks/ slate- free need sterilizing/baking 200 
hide-10 pounds
branches/mopani wood and rocks-free/ 10 pounds
nutrobal 2 x week- 5 pounds
cuttlefish 3 x week-1 pound
timer- 12 hrs on/ 12hrs off 6-10 pounds
thermostat-7 pounds/dimmer stat-40
plastic handles for doors x 2=3 pounds per two pack
runners 

Cleaning (store away from household stuff)
2xjey cloths- 1 glass and 1 dirty surfaces 1pound for 5
reptile disnfectant-3 pounds
small soft brush (soft toothbrush)-1 pound

Materials:
Contiboard (melamine faced chipboard) – b&q 2000mmx600mmx18mm 20.98 wickes- 14.27 per sqm
Silicone/aqaurium sealant (make sure all cracks sealed!) 2pounds
Stainless steel mesh 3 pounds/ plastic vents 2 pounds / slatted vents 
4 Heavy duty Castor wheels 15pounds
2x security lock 3pounds each

Cheers guys!!!!
Becky xxx


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Only bit i can help a little with is point 2 but:

A dimmer stat is a thermostat.

I think you have the following different types: 

Temperature Thermostat 
Pulse proportional Thermostat 
Dimmer Thermostat

A temperature stat cuts the power to the heater when the temperature is reached. When the temperature falls back under it starts again

A pulse stat will start pulsing the power to the heater as it nears the temperature, the idea is to give a more stable temperature (if you plug a light into a pulse stat it will go in to disco mode as it nears the temperature as it pulses to slow down the heat)

A dimmer stat will reduce the power to the heater, so if used on a light rather than turn the light off it will have the effect of dimming the bulb.

You also can get mat stats that i think are just smaller temperature stats and operate in the same way, dual / twin stats that are a double unit, and night and day stats. As for the brand you have a choice between micro climate and habistat. Not sure if there is much in it but I use 2 habistat ones.

Thats the only thing i can really help with, aside from saying you can get your glass runners and vents from loobylou on the forum


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

excession said:


> Only bit i can help a little with is point 2 but:
> 
> A dimmer stat is a thermostat.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that helps a lot!! =D


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think its 2ft wide Min for a Bd?

I may be wrong


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont think its a min as such (i could be wrong, I am no BD expert) esp. with the 5ft length, but i know if i was building / buying one for a BD i would want 2 foot depth.


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

18inch is fine as far as i know, so long as its big enough for them to turn round in. I may add some home made back wall stuff tho so i will definatley consider your suggestion, thanks

Becky


----------

